# Will these be happy together?



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

I currently have a GBR. Someone offered me the fry of a fuelleborni. I know they get about 5" long. My main concern is temperament and living conditions. Can you tell me if these two will be ok together. My tank offers a lot of hiding spots and a couple caves. I know they are territorial. Anyway, let me know please. If not, PLEASE clue me in on another cichlid that can be kept with my GBR.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No they won't. Water conditions are different and the GBR will end up dead from stress from the other fish. The only cichlid I can think of off hand is maybe an angel if the tank is big enough.


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks. the tank will also support an angel so I may go that route I just don't find them extremely flattering. Is there any other "show" fish that would work well?


----------

